# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  چند تا برنامه مشهور که با سی شارپ نوشته شده ?

## arman_Delta2002

سلام C#‎ یک زبان بسیار قوی ولی هرچی سرچ کردم اسم برنامه های معروفی که با C#‎ نوشتن رو پیدا نکردم !
مثلا تلگرام و واتس اپ و یا آسان پرداخت(آپ) یا فتوشاپ یا ... 
فقط حدود 10 تا اسم میخوام !

----------


## Amir 2010a

هیچ شرکت بزرگی نمیاد  برنامه خودشو با سی شارپ کد بزنه 
بزرگترین عیب سی شارپ آینه که وابسته به  مایکروسافت است  

مایکروسافت و بخصوص اپل دشمن متن باز به شمار میان
اگر جایی برنامه ای خواستین که کراس پلتفرم و پرفورمنس براتون اهمیت داشت به سی شارپ اصلااا فکر نکنین

----------

